# Rambo's 3-MHD Log



## rambo99 (Oct 6, 2014)

Started Synerbolics 3-MHD today. Will probably run it for 8 weeks. I haven't ran it before but I did run a product that contained dymethazine and methylstenbolone before and really liked it. 3-MHD combines those two compounds with hexadrone for a total of 55mgs of anabolic liquid gold.

I will be running it as follows:

-55mgs (1 dose) of 3-MHD every morning
-Synerbolics Mind Fuel every morning and preworkout

I am also currently on 300mgs of test prop and 300mgs of tren ace a week. The 3-MHD will kick this cycle up a notch! 

Stats are 5'5" @191lbs weighed this morning.

Goal is to get as wide as a semi-truck.

I started this morning with a dose of the 3-MHD and a dose of Mind Fuel. I am pretty much immune to stimulants so I was shocked by the Mind fuel. I usually drink 2 big cups of coffee, today one cup lasted me all day. I was able to stay awake and focus immediately on work without a problem. I'm liking this stuff already.

I also noticed my arms get hard and vascular throughout the day, this usually happens to me with strong orals. 

Preworkout I took a dose of mind fuel and hit the gym for an old fashioned crippling leg day. I have a minor hernia to work around so I start very light and feel things out.

My training style is high reps, crippling pump. There is no set amount of sets or reps. Reps range from 4-22 a set. Sets from 3-7 and sometimes even higher on an assault. I usually start lighter with high reps and work my weight up and reps down, then end with a drop set.

Today's workout

Leg curls
Leg press
Squats
Standing calf raises
Seated calf stretches
Hip adductors
Leg extensions

I really believe in pre-exhaustion so I started out but smoking my hams with high reps of the leg curls. I then proceeded to go super strong on leg press 6 sets with a dropset. I was dripping head to toe. My beard was soaked. I really felt the strength increase from the dmz, I like it more then dbol. Dbol just gives me a pump but no strength increase.

Postworkout meal was tilapia with spinach and mexican style rice.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 7, 2014)

Today's workout:

Shoulders- delts and traps

Hammer strength shoulder press
Dumbell shoulder press superset with dumbell side lateral raises
Behind the neck barbell press
Barbell shrugs
Upright rows
More dumbell side laterals (heavier weight)
Dumbell shrugs

Great workout, I was soaked and pumped very hard. Strength feels good, I pre-exhausted with the hammer strength press to start. It really mimics the dumbell press, so its a good start since the balancing is out of it till I fully warm up. Did multiple drop sets before jumping to the dumbell press, to keep shoulders warmed up and loose I supersetted with side laterals. Kept reps high, got to love volume. I moved to the smith machine taking the seated bench with me. Barbell press followed by shrugs, at this point I started to get smoked but I wanted to really work the traps. Upright rows for a few sets and then hit laterals at an angle at a heavier weight to get the pump in the traps. Burnt out with dumbell shrugs with 70lbers.

Post workout meal:

Chicken, potatoes, and vegetables. Tons of it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 7, 2014)

Interesting product... I'm in

How does it taste?


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 7, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Today's workout:
> 
> Shoulders- delts and traps
> 
> ...



How the hell do you get those crosscut ridges on the vegetables man?  That's what I want to know...


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 8, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Interesting product... I'm in
> 
> How does it taste?


It doesn't taste bad, has a slight alcohol taste to it. The mind fuel has a kick and after taste that reminds me of strong cilantro lol


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 8, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> How the hell do you get those crosscut ridges on the vegetables man?  That's what I want to know...


Lol its a frozen vegetable pack from food for less brother, I didn't cut this up!


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 8, 2014)

Today's workout:

Biceps

Alternating dumbell curls
Seated barbell preacher curls
Seated dumbell hammer curls
Seated hammer strength preacher curl
Barbell curls superset with reverse barbell curls
Alternating dumbell curls

I started and ended with alternating dumbell curls. My left wrist has been bothering me but I am able to work around it with most exercises. Unfortunately on barbell curls it bothers me quite a bit. I was able to get an insane pump in my biceps, I haven't had a bicep day like this in a while. I was going to do triceps as well but I'll hit them tomorrow with chest or after with back.

Post workout meal:

Mmmmm


----------



## Dannie (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, that's some tasty looking post workout meal, what is it exactly? Feeling like ordering a take away now. 

As for the Mind Fuel, you will soon realize that you need to dose it higher to get the same results, this can be avoided by taking 2-3 consecutive days off a week, for example take it on Mon to Thur and don't take it on Fri, Sat and Sun.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Wow, that's some tasty looking post workout meal, what is it exactly? Feeling like ordering a take away now.
> 
> As for the Mind Fuel, you will soon realize that you need to dose it higher to get the same results, this can be avoided by taking 2-3 consecutive days off a week, for example take it on Mon to Thur and don't take it on Fri, Sat and Sun.


It's a steak burrito and grilled chicken gordita, gettings a wide range of aminos 

My wife's Mexican so when we eat authentic mexican food it's the real deal!

That's interesting, have you used mind fuel or something similar before? Is there a tolerance buildup to one of the substances?


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 9, 2014)

Today's workout:

Chest and triceps

Dumbell flat bench press
Barbell incline bench press
Hammer strength incline chest press
Cable crossovers
Tricep pushdowns
Dumbell skull crushers
Seated tricep press machine

I kept reps closer to 16-22 for at least half the sets while able to still decently keep weight up. I'm definitely getting strength increases at this point I am certain. These compounds hit fast and hard. I did feel nauseous after the first exercise so I slowed down and sipped some water till my stomach calmed down. Later in the workout I felt a bit nauseous again, not sure why.

Post workout meal:


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 10, 2014)

Today's workout:

Back

Bent over dumbell rows
Hammer strength wide grip rows
Bent over barbell rows
Lat pulldowns
Hammer strength side pulldowns
Rear delts
Lower back extensions
Hammer strength front pulldowns

Exercises that I could, I did one arm at a time. Again kept reps 12-22 range for the most part and did a number of pyramid sets. I really smoked myself with the first 2 exercises, went heavy and pushed to keep reps high. Feeling strong still and very focused during the training. I do get winded a little fast and I've been reading and I am sure I heavy sleep apnea, it also makes sense why my blood values were off. My wife says I breathe irregularly as if I hold my breathe throughout the night.

Post workout meal is still in the works, going to hit a restaurant with a few buddies. Will try and update back on the meal.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 11, 2014)

Today's workout:

Legs

Leg press
Leg curls
Seated calf raises
Squats
Standing barbell calf raises
Hip adductors
Leg extensions
Calf extensions

My mind wasn't with the workout today,  surprisingly I was still able to focus and get a great leg workout. At first it was slow but then I was able to really get into it. Usually when my minds somewhere else my workout suffers badly, I understand why Arnold used to shut everything out around competition time.

I am feeling strong, reps stayed high on leg press while still using my usual weight. I cranked out some 30 rep sets today! Lol. I'm loving this compound right now, so far every workout has been intense and enjoyable.


----------



## Dannie (Oct 12, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> It's a steak burrito and grilled chicken gordita, gettings a wide range of aminos
> 
> My wife's Mexican so when we eat authentic mexican food it's the real deal!
> 
> That's interesting, have you used mind fuel or something similar before? Is there a tolerance buildup to one of the substances?



I have experimented with Phenylpiracetam, I had to increase the dose by 20-40mg ed to get the same results. 
I was mistaken about the tolerance build up on Noopept (ingredient in the Mind Fuel)

*Noopept stimulates the expression of NGF and BDNF in rat hippocampus*
R. U. Ostrovskaya, T. A. Gudasheva, A. P. Zaplina, Ju. V. Vahitova, M. H. Salimgareeva, R. S. Jamidanov, S. B. Seredenin


We studied the effect of original dipeptide preparation Noopept (N-phenylacetyl-L-prolylglycine ethyl ester, GVS-111) with nootropic and neuroprotective properties on the expression of mRNA for neurotropic factors NGF and BDNF in rat hippocampus. Expression of NGF and BDNF mRNA in the cerebral cortex and hippocampus was studied by Northern blot analysis. Taking into account the fact that pharmacological activity of Noopept is realized after both acute and chronic treatment, we studied the effect of single and long-term treatment (28 days) with this drug. Expression of the studied neurotropic factors in the cerebral cortex was below the control after single administration of Noopept, while chronic administration caused a slight increase in BDNF expression. In the hippocampus, expression of mRNA for both neurotrophins increased after acute administration of Noopept. Chronic treatment with Noopept was not followed by the development of tolerance, but even potentiated the neurotrophic effect. These changes probably play a role in neuronal restoration. We showed that the nootropic drug increases expression of neurotrophic factors in the hippocampus. Our results are consistent with the hypothesis that neurotrophin synthesis in the hippocampus determines cognitive function, particularly in consolidation and delayed memory retrieval. Published data show that neurotrophic factor deficiency in the hippocampus is observed not only in advanced Alzheimer's disease, but also at the stage of mild cognitive impairment (predisease state). In light of this our findings suggest that Noopept holds much promise to prevent the development of Alzheimer's disease in patients with mild cognitive impairment. Moreover, therapeutic effectiveness of Noopept should be evaluated at the initial stage of Alzheimer's disease
Source: http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs10517-008-0297-x


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Today's workout:

Shoulders

I call this Press City!!!

Seated barbell press 15 sets
Standing barbell behind the neck press superset with side laterals 5 sets
Seated hammer strength press 3 sets

I do the barbell presses on the smith machine, I line up the seat in the perfect spot to focus every rep on the shoulders. Every rep is a painful pump after the first few sets it feels like I'm done, that's when I push. I started with a warm up set and then pyramid up in weight and back down doing each weight point for 2 sets, the last one for 3 sets. Total 15 sets. 

I then removed the seat and focused on behind the neck standing presses, at this point it was beyond failure but thats not it superset with side laterals and the delts are pumped with pain!!!

Ended off with the hammer strength press, 1 plate on each side, at this point I could barely do a pressing movement period. A quick 3 sets till failure and I called it a day.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 14, 2014)

Today's workout:

Biceps

Standing dumbell curls
Cable concentration curls
Hammer strength seated preacher curls
Seated hammer curls
Reverse barbell curls superset with seated db preacher curls
Seated barbell preacher curls
Seated incline t-curls
Standing db curls burnout set

Stupid pump!!!! I used to get my biceps pumped easy, they are getting stronger and fuller because it's taking alot more to get them pumped. I kept the weight at medium to slightly heavy. I didn't want to aggravate my left wrist, it feels like it's healing properly and I was able to workout without bothering it for the most part. Train smart!


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 16, 2014)

Todays workout:

Chest

Incline bench press 10 sets
Flat bench dumbell flies 4 sets
Hammer strength incline chest press 4 sets
Tricep press 4 sets
Rope tricep pulldowns 4 sets

Chest was pumped very hard. I honestly smoked my pecs at the first workout with all those sets of incline bench. I love incline bench, I feel incline works my chest best. Then the stretch from the dumbell chest flies really burned the pecs. I could barely press after that point but I worked through it before smoking my triceps with a couple of exercises. 

All in all I'm feeling great. This is probably one of the most enjoyable runs I have been on, everything is going great thus far.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 17, 2014)

Today's workout:

Back

Lat pulldowns
Hammer strength front pulldown
Hammer strength rows
Cable seated close grip low rows
Rope face pulls

Had a sinus headache today, felt like crap. Was about to quit after the second exercise my head was pounding so hard.....I thought fuck that, cranked the headphones up and raised the intensity. Overcame the headache and had a decent pump, did pyramid sets for the most part. Short breaks and focused on keeping the pump throughout.


----------



## Dannie (Oct 18, 2014)

Rambo does not take the easy way.




Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 20, 2014)

Today

Can't feel my legs....

Leg press 5 sets
Squats 5 sets
Hip adductors 4 sets
Leg extensions 4 sets
Leg curls 4 sets

Yea buddyyyyyyy!!!! Was amped to the max today, feeling great. Kept reps high 16-22. Started with leg press, pyramid the weight. Last set pushed till I couldn't and then forced reps with help from the wifey, it's nice having a training partner 

Jumped to squats, annihilated my legs. I could literally feel a throb from my glutes down my hams. Last set I could barely squat one plate. Finished off with adductors, some painful leg extensions, and crippling leg curls. My legs felt weak climbing the stairs to my apartment.....


Post workout meal was a steak stir fry I whipped up for us!!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pics from this weekend, I am happy with my delt and shoulder progress. Even with a shirt on delts and traps look great


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 21, 2014)

Today's workout:

Shoulders

Side laterals
Shoulder press
Cable upright rows
Rear delt flies
Shoulder press machine

It's weird sometimes how you don't feel the pain till you get in the car to drive home!! Pumped like crazy, I'm really loving the high reps, it's always been mt fav style of training and when I go back to it I grow like a weed.

I'm a little bloated, I'm not on any AI and have been eating like an animal. Will weigh in the morning and see where I'm at.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 22, 2014)

200.6lbs this morning!


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 25, 2014)

I've been out of the gym a couple days, was recovering pretty slowly due to what I think is sleep apnea, I've been sleeping like total shit!

I also was struggling with some acid reflux/indigestion issues, this happens to me on orals so not a big surprise. 

Regardless, today back at it. 

Chest and tri's

Incline bench press 6 sets
Cable crossovers 4 sets
Incline chest press machine 4 sets
Tricep press machine 5 sets
Rope tricep extensions 2 sets
Pec deck fly machine 6 sets
Barbell skull crushers 5 sets
Concentration dips 4 sets

My chest was super pumped after the incline bench press, I started with a light 105lbs for 30 reps and worked my way up to 225lbs then back down to 135lbs. For the cable crossovers, I kept it light but I paused and flexed at each contraction. I haven't done it this way in a while and I felt a huge difference since it forced my chest to contract rather then front delts taking over. From there I continued as usual with the rest of the training, taking my time and focusing on the contractions. I really enjoyed the workout as every contraction was like a pump of victory!! Like Arnold would say "I felt like I was cumming" lol

I did incorporate something I had never done before at the end. I have to admit, I stole this from the John Meadows and Evan Centropani training vid. I put a 100lbs of assisted weight on the dip machine, and I would dip real low stretching the chest to the max then bring it up all the way contracting the tricep. I have to tell you, this exercise is the shit. The chest and tricep pump was insane!!

Postworkout meal


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 28, 2014)

Today's workout

Back

Cable close grip low rows 5 sets
Lat pulldown 5 sets
Bent over barbell rows 2 sets
Concentration pullups 3 sets
Hammer strength rows 5 sets

Focused on stretching and contracting my lats on every rep, problem I have is my hands and forearms get super pumped and cut my sets short. I didn't have my straps today. All in all, I got a very good lat pump. I think these pussy lats are finally growing!! I'm starting to see them spread better. One thing I incorporated, which I have never done before, was the same method as the dips above but with wide grip pullups. At the top I would contract them hard and then I would stretch them all the way at the bottom, definitely very effective. 

Post workout meal: steak, eggs with spinach, and potatoes.


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 28, 2014)

*I'd like to announce that we put these fine products on a BOGO sale. These products come with my personal recommendation. 

CLICK HERE FOR BOGO SALE

Use coupon code: RSBOGO*


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 3, 2014)

Todays workout:

Chest

Incline bench press- pyramid set
Pec fly machine 5 sets
Incline hammer strength press 3 sets
Concentration dips 3 sets

20 mins cardio

Started out with incline bench, warmup set with 105lbs for 30 reps, 135lbs for 22 reps, 185lbs for 13 reps, 225lbs for 6 reps, 185lbs for 8 reps, and ended with 135lbs for 13 reps. I am not going to lie, I was pretty smoked at this point, I haven't been to the gym in a few days. I concentrated on the pumps, jumped to chest pec deck or whatever its called, 4 working sets with a dropset, my pecs and front delts were aching....hammer strength incline press, one of my favs. Focused on every movement and tried to get some beyond failure with a spot from the wife.

Now you want to talk about really stretching and contracting the chest,  dips. Added some assisted weight,  concentrated on stretching all the way down till the chest was wide open and then contracting all the way up. This is something new I have been using and its very effective. Finished with 20 mins on the treadmill.

Postworkout meal:


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 4, 2014)

Today's workout:

Back attack

Single arm front pulldowns 5 sets
Single arm hammer strength rows 3 sets
Cable close grip low rows 5 sets
Pullups 1 set (forearms became super pumped)
Lat pulldowns 1 set (fucking forearms)
Bent over dumbell rows 1 set (done forearms are super stiff, especially left one)

Today was a weird workout for me honestly. First off I was able to get an insane pump in my lats on the front pulldowns, getting a pump in my lats is like a lunar eclipse....I proceeded to work off of this pump during the next two row exercises, especially the cable rows. I really was able to stretch and contract the lats.

Now here's where the fun began,  forearms usually get pumped but this was insane. My left forearm had gotten so stiff, I couldn't even contract or relax it! Attempted pullups, failed. Moved to lat pulldowns, again failure set. Ok let me try some bent over rows, got in a good set, next one....nope failed. At this point, I decided to call it quits.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 5, 2014)

Today's workout:

Legs

Squats 6 sets
Leg press 5 sets
Hip adductors 4 sets
Leg curls 3 sets
Leg extensions 3 sets

Good workout today. Legs felt strong, was able to crank out nice high reps most sets. Squats and leg press really get me going, after that did a few machines to end it off.

Postworkout meal:






Fish and chicken in one meal


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 5, 2014)

For various reasons I decided to finish the 3-MHD cycle today. I have ran it for a good 4 weeks and gone through a complete bottle.

I am looking harder, more vascular, and strength has really increased. I am very pleased with the results. I am not a huge fan of running orals for long periods of time, I feel the 3-MHD is a perfect compound to use for a good 4 weeks for me to make some solid dry gains and gain some strength.

The Mind Fuel was really strong to me. I am basically immune to stimulants, I drink 36oz of coffee some mornings so when I was able to take Mind fuel in the morning and skip all the coffee and focus that was big to me. I did however experience some nausea from it at higher doses, so I kept the dose nice and low. This way I can make a bottle last longer and get a nice kick. Felt no crash from it either.

I'll try and update with some final pics and weight, but honestly I started the cycle with a bunch of water weight that I dropped the past week or so, therefore I don't expect to see a huge gain on the scale.

All in all, I recommend these products for the reasons above. To me this is better then running dbol and anavar and you don't have to worry about water weight from dbol or whether your anavar is legit or not.


----------

